# hello!



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 29, 2005)

nice to meet you all! my name is OsaAmorosa (care bear girl   ),im 23 and work as receptionist ( with scottish tourist).
im not really into mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:  yet    i'd like to learn a lot in this place!! thank you for a forum like this!! see ya!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra OsaAmorosa!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!  I'm sure that any of the members would be happy to answer any questions that you may have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Look forward to your posts


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

welcome =]


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome!

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to specktra OsaAmorosa!!!! R u spanish????  Me too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C u!!


----------



## OsaAmorosa (May 1, 2005)

well, i think i know from another forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you all for this great welcome!!!


----------

